# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  آخرین تاپیک من تا یه سال دیگه...کمک

## Healer

سلام
چنتا سوال  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (8): 

۱. از الان مشخص کنم کدوم درسارو حذف کنم یا کلا حذف نکنم و بمونه آخر سر؟ 
مثلا من تا الان دینامیک روشم باز نکردم و انتگرال 

۲. از فردا استارتمو میزنم و نتم جمعش می کنم از اول شهریور 
به نظرتون شروع کنم آیات دینی رو حفظ کردن؟ ( امسال نشون دادن که باید حفظ باشی) 

۳. میوه ها و مواد غذایی که باعث پریدن خواب میشن چیان؟ 
از قهوه خوشم نمیاد 

۴. به نظرتون یه فرد معمولی تو یک سال در بهترین حالت به چه رتبه ای میتونه برسه؟ 
مثلا اکثر رتبه های زیر ۱۰ حاصل چند سال تلاشه و یکساله خیلی به ندرت اتفاق میفته حتی اون از بهمن شروع کرده بودم همین طور

----------


## samsam

من خودشم شخصی دیدم  به  رتبه زیر ۷۰ کشوری  برسه  اونم با معدل دیپلم ۱۲ تو تجربیم بود ولی سال کنکور میانگین ۱۲ ساعت مطالعه داشت

----------


## Healer

منابعم تکمیله از پارسال خداروشکر 

۵. کتابدرسی ریاضی و فیزیک و زبان لازمه خونده بشه؟

----------


## Healer

۶. من درسته که یک سال پشت موندم اما دلیل هر دو سال نت و رمان و خواب بودن 
مشکلات دیگه ای هست که ممکن باشه دچارش بشم؟ 
مثال؟ 
بجز فوت و مریضی که نمیشه کاریش کرد

----------


## zamina

افرین که پشت کنکور موندید برای رسیدن به هدف خودتون پزشکی  راستی چی شد که انتخاب رشته کردن  منصرف شدید :Yahoo (83):

----------


## rezaazimi

> سلام
> چنتا سوال 
> 
> ۱. از الان مشخص کنم کدوم درسارو حذف کنم یا کلا حذف نکنم و بمونه آخر سر؟ 
> مثلا من تا الان دینامیک روشم باز نکردم و انتگرال 
> 
> ۲. از فردا استارتمو میزنم و نتم جمعش می کنم از اول شهریور 
> به نظرتون شروع کنم آیات دینی رو حفظ کردن؟ ( امسال نشون دادن که باید حفظ باشی) 
> 
> ...


سلام !!! ببین اصلا الان حذف نکن بابا مطمئن باش اگه خوب بخونی حذفی نخواهی داشت البته شنیدم نظریه اعداد ... بگذریم
چایی سبز میپرونه اما موز و مرغ خواب اورن !!!
دینی هم فقط زیپ دینی رو بخونین نیازی با حفظ نیست چون کیو ار داره چندبار که صدای مولف رو بشنوین حک میشه تو ذهنتون اخه خیلی باحال هم ایه هارو میگه !
رتبه هم والا متغیره ! من با قاسمیان همکلاسی بودم که اگه نگاه کنین چندین بار شد۲ -۳ کشور تو قلم چی اما الان ...
یکیم هست اسم نمیارم ضعیف شروع کرد الان ۲ رقمیه!

----------


## N3DA

سلام

1.نه اصلا و ابدا.تا جایی که میتونین حذفیات نداشته باشین.
اتفاقا هم دینامیک و انتگرال جفتشون اذیت نمیکنن.انتگرال که به هیچ وجه
هر چی رو پارسال نخوندین،امسال استارتش رو بزنین.نه اینکه حذفش کنین

2.بله حفظ کنین.البته در قالب تست.نه اینکه بشینین بسم الله از اول مثه لغت حفظ کردن.
به مرور و با تست ملکه ذهنتون خواهد شد.

3.نسکافه/قهوه رو با شیر بخورین اگه خودش رو به تنهایی دوس ندارین/سیب هم شنیدم خیلی خوبه

4.این رو مطلقا نمیشه گفت.اصلا قابل پیش بینی نیست.میشه نصف کرد.میشه دو تا صفر حذف کرد.میشه حتی دوبرابر شد

----------


## mamad1

> سلام
> چنتا سوال 
> 
> ۱. از الان مشخص کنم کدوم درسارو حذف کنم یا کلا حذف نکنم و بمونه آخر سر؟ 
> مثلا من تا الان دینامیک روشم باز نکردم و انتگرال 
> 
> ۲. از فردا استارتمو میزنم و نتم جمعش می کنم از اول شهریور 
> به نظرتون شروع کنم آیات دینی رو حفظ کردن؟ ( امسال نشون دادن که باید حفظ باشی) 
> 
> ...


در مورد 1 بگم، حذف به هیچ عنوان از الان اونم کار درستی نیست؛ ایات دینی هم که قربونش برم هر سال داره سخت تر میشه باید حفظ شویم  :Yahoo (106): ،  در مورد اخری هم حتی اگه یه فرد بخواد توی یه سال، میتونه از فرش به عرش برسه، میشه حتی به زیر 100 هم فکر کرد به شرط تلاش پیوسته و متوالی

----------


## Healer

> افون  که پشت کنکور موندید برای رسیدن به هدف خودتون پزشکی  راستی چی شد که انتخاب رشته کردن  منصرف شدید


نطر خانواده 
گفتن تربیت معلم فقط حق داری بزنی 
اونم که نمیخوام خودم مصاحبه میرم یکم چرت و پرت میگم بندازنم 
میخواستم برم ازاد و کنکور بدم که میگن ازاد فقط شهر خودمون

----------


## samsam

سیتالوپرام ساعت خوابو  ممکنه کم کنه ممکنه زیاد میتونی یه روز تست کنی    قرص  پر عوارضیم نیست  
خب ببین حتما تو همین تابستون انتگرال دینامیکو نگاه کن

----------


## Lullaby

*جوری که من تحقیق کردم و از داوطلبای خوب سوال پرسیدم کتاب درسی رو باید برای تمومِ دروس خوند...بدون کتابِ درسی یعنی هیچ
منبع هم برای هر درس یکی یا نهایتا دو تا...همین تعداد کم منابع رو خیلی خیلی زیاد بخونید و زیاد دوره کنید
سوالات 10 سالِ اخیر رو از الآن کار کنید و چندیدن دور هر تست رو بزنید جوریکه تست های 10 سال اخیر حفظتون بشه...
و اینکه آزمون هم من بین گاج و قلم چی و سنجش که تحقیق کردم...اینجور رتبه بندی شد:1)قلمچی 2)گاج 3)سنجش(خصوصا جامع های سنجش)
اینا چیزایی هستن که من تحقیق کردم راجع بهشون
و اینکه بابا بیخیال این فکرا شما از الآن نگرانِ اتفاقاتِ پیش رو هستید درصورتیکه هنوز نیفتاده اگر هم بیفته همون موقع به فکرِ راهِ چاره باشید نه از الآن...
فقط باید خوب تلاش کرد و ناامید نشد...دقیقا من به خاطر همین موضوع موندم پشت کنکور
و اینکه باید هدفِ آدم اونقدر پررنگ باشه براش که از همه چیش بزنه
امیدوارم بدرد خورده باشه* :Yahoo (83):  :Yahoo (83):  :Yahoo (83): *

*

----------


## vahid_

> ۱. از الان مشخص کنم کدوم درسارو حذف کنم یا کلا حذف نکنم و بمونه آخر سر؟ 
> مثلا من تا الان دینامیک روشم باز نکردم و انتگرال


هیچ مبحثی رو حذف نکنین. شاید سهم سوالات مبحث حذف شده بیشتر بشه یا سوالات ساده‌تری از اون مبحث بدن که این به ضررتون میشه. چون پشت کنکوری هم هستین فرصتتون برای خوندن همه مباحث کم نیست.



> ۲. از فردا استارتمو میزنم و نتم جمعش می کنم از اول شهریور 
> به نظرتون شروع کنم آیات دینی رو حفظ کردن؟ ( امسال نشون دادن که باید حفظ باشی)



دینی رو با برنامه آزمون پیش برین. نه این که از فردا شروع کنین به حفظ کردن همه آیات!



> ۳. میوه ها و مواد غذایی که باعث پریدن خواب میشن چیان؟ 
> از قهوه خوشم نمیاد



کم خوابی ندین به خودتون. هر چقدر بدنتون لازم داره بخوابین! (البته این به معنی تنبلی کردن نیست.)



> ۴. به نظرتون یه فرد معمولی تو یک سال در بهترین حالت به چه رتبه ای میتونه برسه؟ 
> مثلا اکثر رتبه های زیر ۱۰ حاصل چند سال تلاشه و یکساله خیلی به ندرت اتفاق میفته حتی اون از بهمن شروع کرده بودم همین طور



به هر رتبه‌ای میشه رسید. به خیلی چیزا بستگی داره.



> ۵. کتابدرسی ریاضی و فیزیک و زبان لازمه خونده بشه؟



خوندن ریدینگ‌های زبان خیلی میتونه کمک کنه ولی ریاضی و فیزیک فکر نمی‌کنم نیازی باشه!



> ۶. من درسته که یک سال پشت موندم اما دلیل هر دو سال نت و رمان و خواب بودن 
> مشکلات دیگه ای هست که ممکن باشه دچارش بشم؟ 
> مثال؟ 
> بجز فوت و مریضی که نمیشه کاریش کرد



نظری ندارم!

----------


## Arya3f

> سلام
> چنتا سوال 
> 
> ۱. از الان مشخص کنم کدوم درسارو حذف کنم یا کلا حذف نکنم و بمونه آخر سر؟ 
> مثلا من تا الان دینامیک روشم باز نکردم و انتگرال 
> 
> ۲. از فردا استارتمو میزنم و نتم جمعش می کنم از اول شهریور 
> به نظرتون شروع کنم آیات دینی رو حفظ کردن؟ ( امسال نشون دادن که باید حفظ باشی) 
> 
> ...


سلام.

1- هيچ درسي رو ، هيچ مبحثي و هيچ صفحه اي رو حذف نكن همه رو خوب بخون.... اما نه بخاطر اينكه سوال دادن از اون مبحث حتما بزنيش..... مثلا تو فيزيك مبحث ميدان و انرژي الكتريكي ، يكسال ميبيني خيلي اسون دادن يه سال ميبيني خيلي سخت دادنش ... من ميگم حتما بخونش تا اگه اسون بود بزنيش نه اينكه سخت بود هم بزنيش . تو هر درسي بايد چندتا سوال اسون بيدن چند تا هم سخت تا ازمون استاندارد محسوب بشه ، اما اينكه كدوم مبحث ها بيافتن جز سخت ها و كدوم مبحث بيافته جز اسون ها هرسال متغيره . شايد يه مبحث بيافته جز اسونا سال بعد بيافته جز سخت ها . تو نه بايد بخونيش و نسبت بهش تعصب پيدا كني كه هرطور شده تو كنكور بزنيش كه اگه جز سخت ها بود كلي از وقتتو ميگيره ، نه بايد نخونيش كه شايد تو كنكور جز اسون ها بشه...

2- اره همه رو مو به مو حفظ كن تا كنكور با تمرين مستمر كامل ميره تو ذهن .... مثل حفظ كردن لغات زبان

3- بنظر من كلا خوراكي روي خواب ادم تاثير نداره ( يا شايد فقط رو من جواب نميده....)
بنظرم يكي رو مسئول كن صبح روت اب بريزه . اگه خيس شي نميتوني بگيري تو تختت بخوابي مجبوري بلند شي بري دنبال لباس كه همين از رو تخت بلندت ميكنه...... تا بيدار شدي هم دوش اب يخ بگير كه حسابيييي خوابتو از بين ميبره ( شبم يه دوش گرم بگير تا خستگي تو رفع كنه و اينكه تجربه نشون داده مثلا وقتي ميري جكوزي بدنت شل ميشه خوابت ميگيره .... اين باعث ميشه شب راحت بخوابي

4- فكر نكنم جواب قطعي داشته باشه اين سوال 
هرچيزي ممكنه ( شايد رتبه بدتر بشه ، همون حدود بشه ، بهتر بشه ، خيلي بهتر بشه )

5- زبان كه اصلا نميخواد
رياضي و فيزيك رو ميگن اره ولي بنظر من لازم نيست

6- نميدونم

----------


## nilo joon

دوست عزیز.سیتالوپرام داروی اعصاب وروانه که دردرمان افسردگی ووسواس وپانیک استفاده میشه.عوارض زیادی داره وتداخلات دارویی زیادی داره.به هیچ عنوان سرخودمصرف نشه.چون درصورت تداخل دارویی ممکنه سندرم سروتونین ایجادکنه.بایدروانپزشک ومتخصص اعصاب وروان تجویزکنه.خواب کافی یکی ازاحتیاجات بدنه،برای اینکه درطول روز هوشیارترباشین بایدرژیم غذایی مناسب داشته باشین که شامل:مصرف غلات سبوس دارمثل نان سنگگ وفانتزی سبوس داروماکارونی وپاستاهای سبوس دار،محدودکردن مصرف گوشت قرمز،حداقل هفته ای سه بارماهی بخورید،مصرف چای وقهوه ونسکافه وشکلات داغ(افراط نشودودوساعت قبل خواب خورده نشود)،خوردن انواع میوه مخصوصاسیب وپرتقال وگریپ فروت(افراط نشود)،مصرف شکلات های تلخ ومغزبادام وپسته وفندق،مصرف محتاطانه شیرینی(افراط نشود)خوردن وعده های غذایی سبک وخوردن آب کافی باعث هوشیاری بیشترشمادرطول روز میشود.

----------


## hamid76

سلام.خداقوت. به نظرمن هیچ مبحثی رو حذف نکنید چون شاید از اونجایی که حذف کردید و نخوندید سوال خیلی آسون بدن شما نتونین بزنین بعدا به شدت پشیمون شید که فایده نداره
برای دینی کتاب زیپ عالیه ولی باید باید باید آیه هارو حفظ باشی(طبق کنکور 95 و به خصوص 96)
تلوزیون فیلم و سریال و رفیق بازی هم میتونن مانع درسخوندن باشن مواظب اینا باشید
آوردن هر رتبه در کنکور وابسته به مقدار زحمتی هست که واسش کشیدن.هیشکی شانسی رتبه خوب نمیاره . هر کس خوب بخونه *حتما* رتبه خوب میاره.شک نکن

موفق باشید

----------


## zamina

> نطر خانواده 
> گفتن تربیت معلم فقط حق داری بزنی 
> اونم که نمیخوام خودم مصاحبه میرم یکم چرت و پرت میگم بندازنم 
> میخواستم برم ازاد و کنکور بدم که میگن ازاد فقط شهر خودمون


شما حقتون پزشکی مطمعنم سال بعد قبول میشوید به خانوادتون بگید  اگر کوهی سد راهم باشد من راهم رو کج نمیکنم با قدرت کوه را از جلوم بر میدارم و با قدرت ادامه میدم  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Last.Behi

> منابعم تکمیله از پارسال خداروشکر 
> 
> ۵. کتابدرسی ریاضی و فیزیک و زبان لازمه خونده بشه؟


فیزیک(مسائل ازمایش ها) و زبان بله،بخصوص زبان پیش لغتای اخر خوراکه کنکوره

----------


## ADaM AhaNi

> سلام
> چنتا سوال 
> 
> ۱. از الان مشخص کنم کدوم درسارو حذف کنم یا کلا حذف نکنم و بمونه آخر سر؟ 
> مثلا من تا الان دینامیک روشم باز نکردم و انتگرال 
> 
> ۲. از فردا استارتمو میزنم و نتم جمعش می کنم از اول شهریور 
> به نظرتون شروع کنم آیات دینی رو حفظ کردن؟ ( امسال نشون دادن که باید حفظ باشی) 
> 
> ...




هیچ درسیو به هیج وجه من الوجوه حذف نکن حتی 1 صفحه !

به نظرم از تابستون ایه حفظ کنی زوده 

برای خواب زیادت به متخصص رجوع کن

یک فرد معمولی با تلاش و کوشش  میتونه حداقل به پزشکی ایران یعنی حداقل حداقلش برسه . میشه به تهرانم رسید ولی تک رقمی زیاد نمیشه در بارش صحبت کرد

----------


## parsaalizadeh

عزیز حذف نکن بیچاره می شی چرا چون من امسال شیمی نخوندم شیمی اسون بود ! هر چند همبشه اسون بود 40 50 درصدش ولی می گن باز امسال اسون تر بود اگر هم سخت باشه که دیگه چه بهتر تراز اور میشه برات پس نتیجه می گیریم حذف کار اشتباهی

----------


## parsaalizadeh

نظرم این همه خرج های الکی واسه مشاور و قلمچی برو پیش یک روانشناس قوی این مشکلات خواب و یادگیری و در کل هرچیزی جل کن چون مشکل ما بیشتر روحی و روانی تا خوندن درس

----------


## WickedSick

> سلام
> چنتا سوال 
> 
> ۱. از الان مشخص کنم کدوم درسارو حذف کنم یا کلا حذف نکنم و بمونه آخر سر؟ 
> مثلا من تا الان دینامیک روشم باز نکردم و انتگرال 
> 
> ۲. از فردا استارتمو میزنم و نتم جمعش می کنم از اول شهریور 
> به نظرتون شروع کنم آیات دینی رو حفظ کردن؟ ( امسال نشون دادن که باید حفظ باشی) 
> 
> ...


حذف نکن!
اصلا نمیارزه

دینی رو کم کم شروغ کن بخون هم آیات هم بقیش به مرور کامل حفظت میشه

---

زیر 300 هم میتونی
ولی به فکر زیر 50 نباش!

----------


## Healer

> نظرم این همه خرج های الکی واسه مشاور و قلمچی برو پیش یک روانشناس قوی این مشکلات خواب و یادگیری و در کل هرچیزی جل کن چون مشکل ما بیشتر روحی و روانی تا خوندن درس


اینا روانشناس خوب نداره 
چون شهر کوچیکم هست برم قشنگ برچسب دیوونه میخوره روم متاسفانه اون فرهنگ لازم شهرای بزرگ نیست  :Yahoo (31):

----------


## Healer

> حذف نکن!
> اصلا نمیارزه
> 
> دینی رو کم کم شروغ کن بخون هم آیات هم بقیش به مرور کامل حفظت میشه
> 
> ---
> 
> زیر 300 هم میتونی
> ولی به فکر زیر 50 نباش!


زیر ۵۰ نه 
چون خیلی تو این دو سال اذیته شده 
نظرم رو ۷۰_ ۲۰۰ هه  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## parsaalizadeh

> اینا روانشناس خوب نداره 
> چون شهر کوچیکم هست برم قشنگ برچسب دیوونه میخوره روم متاسفانه اون فرهنگ لازم شهرای بزرگ نیست


نه عزیز نری خودت ضرر می کنی واقعا الکی دویدن میشه شده برو یک شهر بزرگتر ولی برو

----------


## Healer

@dr.mam چخبر؟

----------


## Healer

ممنونم از همگی دوستان  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  

سال دیگه واقعا آخرین ساله دیگه نمیشه ریسک کرد اصلا 

از مهر میرم قلم چی 

من پارسال سه بار به یه مشاور رفتم 
گفت چون وقتت بازه بیا دوتا برنامه قلمو با هم اجرا کن 
یعنی آزمون اول ترم یک رو که میدی همزمان باهاش نصف آزمون اول ترم دو رم بخون 
انگار همزمان با دوم و پیش۱ در کنارشون سوم یا پیش۲ هم بخونم 
خوبه این؟ 


ترم اول دوم بزنم یا سوم؟

----------


## susan.t

*سلام  
 دوستان که همه چیو گفتن : ) منم میگم : |

با این اوضاعه درصدا و بالا رفتن میانگینا برای یه رتبه خوب باید کامل بخونید حذف نکنید  ( مثلا انتگرال2تا تست میاد شما حذفش میکنی هندسه هم فرض میکنیم حذف کردیکه اونم 4 تا سواله یه 3 تا سوال هو سخت بیاد که دیگه هیج : | نابود میشی )

دینی رو درس به درس و با مرور زیاد  که بخونید ایه ها حفظتون میشه 

والا خواب نمیدونم اما مثلا نور اتاقو زیاد کن اهنگ بذار و یه ساعت مشخص برای خواب و بیداری داشته باشی و یه هدف خوووب فک کنم دیگه خوابت نگیره

یه فرد معمولی وقتی تمام تلاششو کنه و برنامه داشته باشه به اون چیزی که براش برنامه ریزی کرده میرسه ! حداقل زیر 1000 میشه دیگه

بله کتاب درسی رو هم بخونید 

مشکل ؟ انشالله که همه چی عالی پیش بره و به خواستتون برسید 


این برنامه اخری گیجتون نمیکنه ؟ خوب درست با قلم چی پیش برین ..با کیفیت و خیال راحت از حمع شدن مباحث ترم یک مباحث ترم دو رو بهتر و با تمرکز میخونین دیگه
*

----------


## Healer

> *سلام  
>  دوستان که همه چیو گفتن : ) منم میگم : |
> 
> با این اوضاعه درصدا و بالا رفتن میانگینا برای یه رتبه خوب باید کامل بخونید حذف نکنید  ( مثلا انتگرال2تا تست میاد شما حذفش میکنی هندسه هم فرض میکنیم حذف کردیکه اونم 4 تا سواله یه 3 تا سوال هو سخت بیاد که دیگه هیج : | نابود میشی )
> 
> دینی رو درس به درس و با مرور زیاد  که بخونید ایه ها حفظتون میشه 
> 
> والا خواب نمیدونم اما مثلا نور اتاقو زیاد کن اهنگ بذار و یه ساعت مشخص برای خواب و بیداری داشته باشی و یه هدف خوووب فک کنم دیگه خوابت نگیره
> 
> ...


ممنون ازتون  :Yahoo (1):  
برنامه آخری نظر مشاوری بود که رفتم 
من اجراش نکردم 
خودش میگف اکثر دانش اموزان برتر تبریزی اینکارو می کنن 
تبریز بودن خودشون

----------


## susan.t

> ممنون ازتون  
> برنامه آخری نظر مشاوری بود که رفتم 
> من اجراش نکردم 
> خودش میگف اکثر دانش اموزان برتر تبریزی اینکارو می کنن 
> تبریز بودن خودشون


*حقیقتا من که امسال رتبه م خوب نشد و نتوستم خوب باشم اما از سال سوم خیلی پیگیر بودم و هر رتبه برتری که میدیدم سوال میپرسیدم 

من با رتبه  46 و23 منطقه دو صحبت کردم ینی دوستام بودن ..اونا هیچ کدوم همچین کاری نکردن ..فقط سعی میکردن مباحث هر ازمون رو به بهترین نحو جمع کنن و تسلط پیدا کنن ... اصرارشون هم بر همگام بودن و اعتماد کردن یه برنامه بود : )
*

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام
> چنتا سوال 
> 
> ۱. از الان مشخص کنم کدوم درسارو حذف کنم یا کلا حذف نکنم و بمونه آخر سر؟ 
> مثلا من تا الان دینامیک روشم باز نکردم و انتگرال 
> 
> ۲. از فردا استارتمو میزنم و نتم جمعش می کنم از اول شهریور 
> به نظرتون شروع کنم آیات دینی رو حفظ کردن؟ ( امسال نشون دادن که باید حفظ باشی) 
> 
> ...


سلام

ج 1 : بمونه آخر سر! چون داری از الان استارت میزنی اصلا نیازی به حذف کردن نیست ، کسانی به فکر حذف کردن باید باشن که تازه سه ماه چهار ماه مونده به کنکور تازه میخوان شروع کنن به خوندن ...

ج 2 : اینو بگم که نت و موزیک و تفریح و ... جزو لاینفک زندگی همه ما هستش ، حذف کردنش به نظرم جالب نیست ، بهتره مدیریت شده از استفاده کنید ، تکرار میکنم مدیریت شده ، مثلا روز 15 دقیقه نت تو تایم استراحت و ...

ج 3 : سوال جالبی نیست  :Yahoo (21):  ، خوشم نیومد جوابم نمیدم  :Yahoo (21):  (  :Yahoo (4):  ) ، آخه اینم سواله برادر من؟!  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (21):  ، شما از الان روزی میانگین 10 12 ساعت درست و اصولی بخون سال دیگه جزو 100 تای برتر کشوری حتما و یقینا  :Yahoo (1):  ، نیازی به بیدار خوابی های بی مورد هم نیست

ج 4 : اینم از اون سوالای گهربار بود باز!  :Yahoo (4):  ، عزیز مهم خوندن و تلاش هستش ، شما بشین بخون و فکر خودت رو الکی مشغول این سوالات حقیقتا پوچ نکن! ، شما با برنامه ریزی اصولی و منطقی و منظم بخون همونطوری که گفتم رتبه زیر 100 رو تضمین میکنم ، چی میخوای دیگه؟!  :Yahoo (4): 

اینم آخرین تاپیکت باشه  :Yahoo (4):  برو سر درست دیگه اینورا نبینمت  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (4): 

موفق باشی عزیز  :Yahoo (45):

----------


## s-1998

از نظرم اصلا حذف نكن
اتفاقا روشون زمان بزار و چون برات جديد هستن جذاب تر هست يادگيري


فكر ميكنم ايات ديني رو حفظ كني خيلي خوبه ولي حتما از زيپ با اسكنر qr code صداي كريمي رو گوش كن صداي معلم خيلي تاثير گذار هست

سيب براي من خوب بود،صبحا شير نخور شنيدم كسل ميكنه

٤محمدفاظلي انجمن از بهمنً رسيد به رتبه ٢٧١ با معدل ١٨پس قطعا ميشه خيلي بهترم شد

كتاب درسي فيزيك رو حتما بخون سوال خود ما كاربرد ليزر بود
ريدينگ هاي كتاب درسي زبان هم حتما بخون حتما حتما
رياضي رو چون خودم نخوندم نميدونم


من با يكي توي كلاس دوست بودم اون كنكور سومش بود امسال شده ١٤٢ !!!!!
البته واقعا واقعا جون ميكند





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## vahidz771

حذف که کار درستی نیست، یه جوری برنامه بچین که همشو فولِ فول بشی، دوسال پشت کنکوری پس پایه همه درسا رو داری کافیه یه دور از صفر بشینی بخونی، سفت و سخت :Yahoo (83): 
یه تصمیم خوب بگیر، سال اخر کنکور باشه و خوشایند!
آرزوی موفقیت دارم برات :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Healer

ممنون از همه  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Healer

ممنون از همه  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Healer

هرچی سعی می کنم اونی نمیشه که میخوام 
کلا بدنم مقابل تغییر سفت و سخت وایستاده 
کل روزو کسلم 
انجمن کنکور حتی وقتی که کلا چکش کردم ک میدونم چیز جدیدی نیس باز مثل دیوونه ها ان میشم میبینم چیزی نیست اف میشم 
و دوباره  :Yahoo (21): 
همش زمین گیرم و میخوام دراز کش باشم 
حس و حال فکر کردنم ندارم 


چرا؟ 
کسی شبیه من بوده که الان زرنگ و فعال شده باشه؟

----------


## Healer

نمیدونم چرا اینقدر تنبل و تن پرور و خونسردم  :Yahoo (12): 
گاهی از دست تودم لجم میگیرم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## s-1998

منم كلا خيلي تنبل بودم اگه زودتر درست ميشدم الان اينقدر لب مرزي نبودم اما من اين كارو كرد
كل روزم رو به بازه هاي مختلف تبديل كردم
اينجا مينويسمشون

٧:٣٠-٩: بيدار شدن و صبحونه+ ٢٠مين لغت الگو

٩تا ١٢: ١ساعت درس خوندني + ٣٠مين زبان

١٢تا ١٥: ناهار و خواب + ١٥مين زبان

١٥-١٨: خوندن فقط يك درس به مدت ١:٣٠

١٨-٢١: خوندن فقط يك درس به مدت ١:٣٠

٢١-٢٤: ٣٠مين مرور زيست +شام +اماده شدن براي خواب


اين برنامه رو اوايل اسفند براي خودم ريختم
با اين كه براي اون موقع خيلي كم بود ولي يادمه حتي همين هم اوايل سختم بود اجراش
ولي تقريبا تونستم هر دو هفته يكبار بهش اضافه كنم
البته من تقريبا كل خرداد رو واسه يه مشكلي از دست دادم
ولي اين مدل برنامه چون دقيقا ساعت شروع نداشت باهاش راحت تر بودم

ارميا سنگ بزرگ علامت نزدنه،اينو يادت باشه نميشه يك دفعه روزي ١٢ساعت خوند

----------


## M-95

> نمیدونم چرا اینقدر تنبل و تن پرور و خونسردم 
> گاهی از دست تودم لجم میگیرم


خوب میشی :Yahoo (21): 
شایدم نشی :Yahoo (21):

----------

